# what do people actually do with the sharks they catch from the surf?



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

Just curious what do most fishermen do with the sharks they catch from the surf? Can they be eaten or just catch and release, and if so what sharks can be eaten


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*depends*

Lots of people eat shark. Blacktips (BT) are the best/very common.
I prefer to cut the tail through the spine and bleed'm and gut them before icing them down. Do not cut the whole tail off, That's illegal if I remember right.

Shark conservation is highly pushed these days. It takes some care and most people are using circle hooks. This keeps swallowing of hooks to a minimum, but it can still happen. Usually a released shark take some time to revive especially when the surf is rough and the delay in getting pliers and a knife to help release the shark.

Rays are commonly released after the barb has been removed.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Black-tip around 3-4 foot is fine. I release all my sharks. I have only kept one. The meat was bland. Took on great flavor from seasoning but other than that it is just plain. Cooked like steaks on the grill.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I haven't had to eat one yet, catch and release so far. If I ever have one die on me it'll be butchered up properly and will make for pretty good table fare.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Just make sure to look over the TPWD regs for sharks, they have changed. 

I eat a few each year, but release 99% of sharks. Only keep a few blacktips that will not swim away.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

I have eatn a couple small bts wrapped in foil with butter & italian dressing thrown in the coals under fire. for me gafftop is better eating. otherwise everything relesed.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I release unless they won't swim off after ample time with me swimming them around. That has only happened once or twice when the shark became too tangled in anchor lines, other fishing lines, and the stringer and bait bucket when in the kayaks. I might keep a shark that is just a few inches over keeper size once or twice a year for the grill, but that's it.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

I keep a couple sharks per year to eat. Typically they are blacktips in the 3-4 ft. range. Personally, I think they are pretty good eating. Other than that I release all other sharks. 

When I'm fishing offshore I really try to avoid the sharks altogether but you always catch a couple without even trying. I've lost too many Snapper Slappers to those toothy critters and that adds up to big $$$ at $10 per lure.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks for the information guys. Now I have an idea what to do with one if I ever catch one


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

> I keep a couple sharks per year to eat. Typically they are blacktips in the 3-4 ft. range. Personally, I think they are pretty good eating. Other than that I release all other sharks.


 Ditto that. I'm just not that mad at 'em anymore Guy


----------



## fishingfan (Jan 23, 2010)

I let mine go I made a deal with all sharks gators and snakes when I was a kid. I told them look none of yall take a bite out of me and i wont take bites out of any of yall and so far (knock on wood) all of us have kept our deal. Plus you cant study marine biology in hopes of studying sharks and eat them that's just bass ackwards


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

best shark ive eaten has been the sandbar which now are off limits in texas


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Tried to eat a shark I caught in Corpus about 20 years ago. Grilled it along with some trout and red fillets so I know the cooking process was correct. Still, the shark tasted real bad. Then I read that some sharks actually pee (excrete excess waste fluids) through their skin and those species are to be avoided at the dinner table. 

Anyone know any more about that?


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

shark must be bled liver removed and skinned immediatly for them to be the freshes tasting


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree with the "I don't eat them, they don't eat me" theory. I practice CPR - catch, photo, release.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

we eat a 1-2 small blacktips per year, 3'-5'... bled out immediately, all entrails removed and straight to the ice... generally fillet the "rib" slabs and grill them on the beach... at least one "non-eater" on this thread joined in and loved it, hahaha, won't blow his cover...


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

impulse said:


> Tried to eat a shark I caught in Corpus about 20 years ago. Grilled it along with some trout and red fillets so I know the cooking process was correct. Still, the shark tasted real bad. Then I read that some sharks actually pee (excrete excess waste fluids) through their skin and those species are to be avoided at the dinner table.
> 
> Anyone know any more about that?


Sharks use the urea in their blood to help maintain osmoregulation or the concentrations of dissolved solids in the shark vs. the environment. If you bleed them immediately (and some people say remove the body cavity contents although I never do that right away), they taste fine usually, and a good marinade of red wine, italian dressing, and lime can take out whatever is left of the "Sharky-ness" if you prefer. honey mixed with dijon mustard as a marinade and baste works well too over a grill.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Shark is fine*

If you kill one or it swallows the hook eating it is fine.

No it's not the best. But if you take care of it. Bleed and gut immediately it's fine. Trim the meat and remove all the stringy stuff and it's great.
Grilled or cubed for taco's or deep fried. Yes, trout or reds is much better. Soaking in milk or salad dressing does help.

Use a 12-14/0 circle hook and you'll hook almost 100% of the fish in the corner of the mouth for an easy release. For big baits and reels with large capacity you can do the 16/0 - 20/0. These larger hooks are overkill for most fish. Most 50-100# fish will never pull drag on a 12/0 reel that is out there 400+ yards. You'll just get a slack line. IMO

Have fun. Conservation is a good tool.


----------



## divergary (Feb 2, 2006)

*sharks caught in surf*

I cut mine into 1-1-1/2" steaks and grill it. I freeze the steaks in baggies filled with cold water. It will keep for years and not get freezer burn since it is surrounded by water. I have also baked it and it taste good. Shark meat does not have a fish taste so it will taste however you season it. You can also bread it and deep fry it.


----------



## SuperflyMD (Sep 26, 2009)

I like to eat the small ones (black tips and sharpnose from 24 to 48 inches) and release everything else.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

justletmein said:


> I haven't had to eat one yet, catch and release so far. If I ever have one die on me it'll be butchered up properly and will make for pretty good table fare.





jc said:


> we eat a 1-2 small blacktips per year, 3'-5'... bled out immediately, all entrails removed and straight to the ice... generally fillet the "rib" slabs and grill them on the beach... at least one "non-eater" on this thread joined in and loved it, hahaha, won't blow his cover...


lol thanks for keeping me anonymous but I'll raise my hand to the call out, lemme clarify my post. I meant that I've not kept one of my own sharks since I took up shark fishing, never said that I was a non-eater. I've had shark on several occasions before and it was fantastic every time except like 10 years ago when they came off a head boat and were just thrown in the cooler and then sat out in the sun to take pictures, etc. Never gonna do that again... I always look forward to someone else killing a shark so that I can participate in the eating but have none of the work. When are we going again by the way? :dance:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Cant believe all you guys doing it wrong, lol. Shark prepared correctly is great. I dont eat much fish, I cant stand having a taint of fish smell in it or I wont eat it. Every year we do a fish fry, alot of people come over to my buddy Bubbas house. He does it. We deep fry which is the best way, Shark, whether its Hammerhead, Blacktip, etc. We also do Ling, which I love, Snapper, trout, redfish. Everybody tears the shark meat up, they dont know what it is. When we tell them, they say no way. 

Bubba went to his family reunion last year, about 60 people. They took catfish, trout, redfish, and Shark. The shark was the first all gone, they had no idea they were eating it till the end when he told them. I love to eat flounder, catfish, and Ling, and shark. This is all that I will eat. The Shark is the best.


----------



## BlueDreams (Jul 8, 2009)

*Sounds like y'all got it figured out...*

So based on this success, what is your process from "kill to cook" to ensure the quality? Thanks.



Hotrod said:


> Cant believe all you guys doing it wrong, lol. Shark prepared correctly is great. I dont eat much fish, I cant stand having a taint of fish smell in it or I wont eat it. Every year we do a fish fry, alot of people come over to my buddy Bubbas house. He does it. We deep fry which is the best way, Shark, whether its Hammerhead, Blacktip, etc. We also do Ling, which I love, Snapper, trout, redfish. Everybody tears the shark meat up, they dont know what it is. When we tell them, they say no way.
> 
> Bubba went to his family reunion last year, about 60 people. They took catfish, trout, redfish, and Shark. The shark was the first all gone, they had no idea they were eating it till the end when he told them. I love to eat flounder, catfish, and Ling, and shark. This is all that I will eat. The Shark is the best.


----------



## CodyB4C (Aug 8, 2006)

Shark steaks out on the grill are great! One of my favorite fish to grill.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

i agree with bd. where's the recipe? i love a fish recipe


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Kill shark a boat. Cut tail, gut, immediatly! Hang over side for 15 minutes to bleed out, wash out all them guts and make sure he's cut and bleeding out good. Then ice. Fillet when you get home. Make sure and cut out all red meat! The bloodlines. Then take the fillets and put in cooler of 50/50 ice water, leave overnight. Take out next day wash off and cut into 1in chunks to eat. Or freeze your fillets for later, this make sure you cover the fillets in the bag with water before you freeze. 

Take the chunks and batter. The batter is just the Zatarans fish batter. Add Cacheries and lemon pepper in batter. Deep fry. Or grill that way also. I promise if it is done exactly like this, you guys will keep a shark every trip!

We do this with nasty old 7 ft Hammerheads, and people prefer this over the Snapper, Ling, etc.

Good luck


----------



## CHUNKER (Oct 6, 2007)

Joey you forgot the first step..... the first thing you say is "*shoot that son of a beach Bubba!"*


Hotrod said:


> Kill shark a boat. Cut tail, gut, immediatly! Hang over side for 15 minutes to bleed out, wash out all them guts and make sure he's cut and bleeding out good. Then ice. Fillet when you get home. Make sure and cut out all red meat! The bloodlines. Then take the fillets and put in cooler of 50/50 ice water, leave overnight. Take out next day wash off and cut into 1in chunks to eat. Or freeze your fillets for later, this make sure you cover the fillets in the bag with water before you freeze.
> 
> Take the chunks and batter. The batter is just the Zatarans fish batter. Add Cacheries and lemon pepper in batter. Deep fry. Or grill that way also. I promise if it is done exactly like this, you guys will keep a shark every trip!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Watched these videos to get you pumped up!!! Enjoy, watch ol Hotrod land this shark in 20 minutes!

Part 1 




Part 2


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

CHUNKER said:


> Joey you forgot the first step..... the first thing you say is "*shoot that son of a beach Bubba!"*


YEs sir Obie, Bubba shoots everything, the above videos to prove it!

I saw you looking.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Better than Filet Mignon..*

Ceviche too.. Too much time to turn this PC off


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Excuse the newbies on the boat. Me and Bubba took out 3 newbies that day, lol.

Dave that Ceviche looks Yummy!!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Grilled (on the beach) and ate my first blacktip just after catching it. Put all others back in the surf and ate hamburger and hotdogs. I'll save my fishing eating to reds and flounder.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> Ceviche too.. Too much time to turn this PC off


My favorite Ceviche is shark or whiting mixed with shrimp.

We would mix all the goodies in ziplocks. Catch a small blacktip or a bunch of whitting. Put in the bag and let it sit overnight. The next morning warm up some corn or flour tortillas and you have breakfast of the fish gods.

Would also bring the fried corn tortillas smear on more ceviche for snacks during the day.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

After eating one it is now catch and release.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I'm a purist, take extra care immediately upon catch to thoroughly bleed, gut and ice

I generally grill very simple, hot fire - butter, fresh lemmon, lowry's season salt and coarse ground black pepper... DO NOT OVERCOOK!!!

you can marinade, soak, etc. but it is not necessary if you are picky on the harvest... I have had BAD shark and will never harvest one much over 5' unless it can't be revived


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

I've eaten 3-4' Atlantic Sharpnose and they were really good. It was my first time grilling shark so we kept it simple with only lemon pepper and butter for seasoning. We fed 6 people that night and every plate was cleared. I'd definately eat AS again.. Does anyone know how Blacktip compares to AS?


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

cant believe no one has mention blackening it landshark is great at blackening it. i usualy fry mine an its awsome.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Good N Bad*

Blacktip is generally better than atlantic sharpnosed. I have good good BT & AS. I have had BAD BT & AS. AS can be like a freakin shoe!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Captain Dave said:


> Ceviche too.. Too much time to turn this PC off


 Dave, I believe you could cook the tires off my boat trailer and make them look good. 
I bleed the smaller ones and fillet them to where I can cut up one inch thick loins. Soak in Italian dressing a day, bacon wrap the nuggets individually and char broil them. Roast some corn and vegetables and chow down.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

I have had great success beer battering and frying Atlantic Sharp nose. My girlfriend has a pretty good recipe. It turns out just like fish and chips. Just add a little malt vinegar.


----------



## BlueDreams (Jul 8, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the feedback, input, and most of all, recipes. I think I have a new perspective on the value of "shark meat". Thanks and keep it coming.

Goldie, this post was a great idea!


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

I keep very few, but the ones I keep are blacktips that I cook on the BBQ pit. Cut the meat into 3/4" thick steaks, coat them with a garlic butter sauce, salt and blackened redfish mix. Very tasty.


----------



## TheExxonKid (Dec 28, 2007)

We rarely keep any sharks or big reds, the only reason we would even consider keeping a shark is if it would end up dying very soon afterwards. The last one kept was because the shark completely swallowed the circle hook and it could not be removed, even with bolt cutters. Was just too far down the throat, was 2 1/2 ft black tip. Everyone has different ways of preparing, best way we have found is to cut the tail at the spine and bleed, then skin and gut, cut into steaks, and vacuum pac with italian dressing, then grill. 

We try our best to release all sharks, and only keep things like slot reds, trout, and flounder.


----------



## SuperflyMD (Sep 26, 2009)

LongTallTexan said:


> I have had great success beer battering and frying Atlantic Sharp nose. My girlfriend has a pretty good recipe. It turns out just like fish and chips. Just add a little malt vinegar.


That sounds good. Would she share the recipe?

SF:cheers:


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

here's one I used recently on some channel cats 

can of beer
1.5 c. flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 tsp paprika

another cup of flour in separate bowl

put all above dry ingredients in a bowl. slowly incorporate one beer into mix stiring as you go. it should be a buttermilk consistency when you're done. if not, add mo' beer.

coat fillets with flour in other bowl, then dredge in beer batter and fry at 375-385 til golden


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

SuperflyMD said:


> That sounds good. Would she share the recipe?
> 
> SF:cheers:


Hey SuperFlyMD, She says;

Half a can of beer, preferably a thick ale,
bread crumbs or fish batter, salt and pepper, 
one egg, and any spices you like.
She says you can substitute the beer with buttermilk, (yeah right).
Mix all into a thick batter, then roll your chunks of shark through.

She also says that veggie oil can be used, but that peanut or canola is preferable. 
If your using a fryer, just follow the directions for fish. If you are using a frying pan; 
fill about half way and heat to 160, Fry one side at a time until golden. Never let the oil boil, this is bad.

Man, I love my Girl!


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

YIKES!!! I forgot the most important part. You have to brine the shark meat before you even try to cook it. I don't remember if it was mentioned earlier or not. Sharks excrete urine through their skin. You'll notice the smell sometimes when you catch them. 
Mix water, salt, pepper, any kinda of citrus juice, and bay leaves. Soak the chunks of meat for a half hour. You don't want to soak them too long, or the meat will get soft and fall apart.

If you don't brine the meat it will taste like a deep fried urine sample.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

LongTallTexan said:


> YIKES!!! I forgot the most important part. You have to brine the shark meat before you even try to cook it. I don't remember if it was mentioned earlier or not. Sharks excrete urine through their skin. You'll notice the smell sometimes when you catch them.
> Mix water, salt, pepper, any kinda of citrus juice, and bay leaves. Soak the chunks of meat for a half hour. You don't want to soak them too long, or the meat will get soft and fall apart.
> 
> If you don't brine the meat it will taste like a deep fried urine sample.


 Good call. If you bleed them when you catch em you wont need this.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

I usually bleed 'em when I catch them also. Cut through the tail, almost all the way. I leave just enough to stay legal. I've found the meat still benefits from a quick brine.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I grill them with the skin side down. Kinda taste a lil funny tho :tongue:


----------



## Fishiola (Apr 30, 2009)

monster said:


> I agree with the "I don't eat them, they don't eat me" theory. I practice CPR - catch, photo, release.


*I do the CPTR. Catch, Photo, TAG, Relase.*


----------



## Fishiola (Apr 30, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Watched these videos to get you pumped up!!! Enjoy, watch ol Hotrod land this shark in 20 minutes!
> 
> Part 1
> 
> ...


Good job of taking ******* to a whole new level. That's not a compliment.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

True that.


Fishiola said:


> Good job of taking ******* to a whole new level. That's not a compliment.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

justletmein said:


> lol When are we going again by the way? :dance:


 I heard our favorite band GAFFTOP is playing on the new moon at PINS in June, somewhere b/w the 4X4 sign and the Nic. Supposed to be a big bonfire with naked chicks dancing... Gafftop will be playing all your favorites to include _Meet Me at the turtle Shack, 20/0 Cirlcles and My Baby's Kittens, The Tail-Roap Tango, Gundoctor's Lemmon-Aid, Paddle B i t ch, Drag-Master, Sand-Blister_, etc... as long as the generator has gas, the band will jam... rumor has it there is the possibility of an impromptu reunion of The Wade Gut Wailers... but I doubt those junkies will show... bring Laurie, but not a kid friendly event :cheers:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> I heard our favorite band GAFFTOP is playing on the new moon at PINS in June, somewhere b/w the 4X4 sign and the Nic. Supposed to be a big bonfire with naked chicks dancing... Gafftop will be playing all your favorites to include _Meet Me at the turtle Shack, 20/0 Cirlcles and My Baby's Kittens, The Tail-Roap Tango, Gundoctor's Lemmon-Aid, Paddle B i t ch, Drag-Master, Sand-Blister_, etc... as long as the generator has gas, the band will jam... rumor has it there is the possibility of an impromptu reunion of The Wade Gut Wailers... but I doubt those junkies will show... bring Laurie, but not a kid friendly event :cheers:


By naked chicks dancing, that doesn't mean Marcus does it. Because if it does count me out! :slimer:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Fishiola said:


> Good job of taking ******* to a whole new level. That's not a compliment.


That, and somebody needs to learn to shoot as well. lol


----------



## fishingfan (Jan 23, 2010)

Fishiola said:


> Good job of taking ******* to a whole new level. That's not a compliment.


All I have to say is *** is all that really necessary....


----------

